
Steve Jobs and Jeff Bezos Meet “Ginger” (2003) - Austin_Conlon
https://hbswk.hbs.edu/archive/steve-jobs-and-jeff-bezos-meet-ginger
======
pinewurst
"Code Name Ginger" is actually a really great book - at least I found it so,
not at all a prisoner of the Kamen/Segway hype machine.

